# Burger spread



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 24, 2021)

Never thought about posting this here until someone mentioned it. But here is the spread I make for our burgers. It’s just like the spread from in and out and I haven’t found anyone who didn’t like it (Even my picky kids)

1/2 cup mayonnaise 
4 TBS ketchup 
1 tsp yellow mustard
2 TBS pepperoncini relish or chopped up pepperoncini peppers
3 TBS Chopped up Claussen pickles (or pickle relish)
1 tsp Worchestershire sauce
1 tsp white vinegar 
1/2 tsp salt
1 tsp agave 

just mix it all together. I sometimes skip the agave if we don’t have it and it’s still good.  We usually store the extras in the fridge just like ketchup


----------



## TNJAKE (Apr 24, 2021)

Never heard of in and out but that sauce sounds delicious. Will definitely give it a try


----------



## JLeonard (Apr 24, 2021)

Oh man! I did a travel nurse assignment to Reno, NV  a couple of years ago. Had my first in-n-out  burger then. Loved their sauce.  I'm gonna bookmark this!
Jim


----------



## GonnaSmoke (Apr 24, 2021)

Sounds good and something that I'd like to try. Tell me more about the agave so I'll know what to look for as I've never bought it. Dill pickles I'm presuming?


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

Copied & Printed!!
First one I ever saw without Raw Onions in it.

Thanks,
Bear


----------



## chef jimmyj (Apr 24, 2021)

Sounds Great! I like the addition of the Pepperoncini. I make a similar sauce with the addition of Horseradish, for a Shrimp Dip or Seafood Salad Dressing...JJ


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 24, 2021)

GonnaSmoke said:


> Sounds good and something that I'd like to try. Tell me more about the agave so I'll know what to look for as I've never bought it. Dill pickles I'm presuming?



it’s usually in the baking isle kinda looks like honey.


hope everyone likes it


----------



## bill ace 350 (Apr 24, 2021)

chef jimmyj said:


> Sounds Great! I like the addition of the Pepperoncini. I make a similar sauce with the addition of Horseradish, for a Shrimp Dip or Seafood Salad Dressing...JJ


I was thinking "that spread sounds great. Wonder how some horseradish would be in it?"


----------



## Bearcarver (Apr 24, 2021)

bill ace 350 said:


> I was thinking "that spread sounds great. Wonder how some horseradish would be in it?"




If I may cut in here----I would say it would be Great to those of us who love Horseradish. However it would be terrible to those who don't like Horseradish.
I would leave it out & recommend horseradish as an add-on to those who like it.
I would Like it either way.

Just My 2 Piasters,

Bear


----------



## pushok2018 (Apr 24, 2021)

Looking at this spread recipe..... and sounds very interesting.... Thank you for sharing - will try next weekend!


----------



## rc4u (Apr 24, 2021)

ya just made thousand island dressing. many variations.. i also like homemade russian with horseradish..


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 24, 2021)

Thanks guys let me know how you like it. And if you change it up let me know too I’ll give that a try also. My wife ways makes carmelized onions I put on the burger too. Really sets it off!


----------



## Preacher Man (Apr 24, 2021)

Can't wait to try this on some brisket trimmings smash burgers!


----------

